# salida perfecta a 300w



## Maykol (Oct 2, 2011)

compre una planta de 1200 W 4canales, y dice que me entrega 300W a 4Ω, esto me da una relacion de voltaje y corriente de 34.64V y 8.66A respectivamente, bien si coloco 2 bocinas de 4Ω en paralelo esta me dara una impedancia de 2Ω, lo que me da una relacion de 24.5V y 12.24A, aja pero si coloco 4 bocinas 2 en paralelo y luego las uno en serie, me dara la misma ganacia establecida por el fabricante...

la pregunta es ¿puedo conectar muchas bocinas consiguiendo 4Ω y seguir octeniendo la misma calidad de sinido que colocar una sala de 4Ω?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2011)

Maykol dijo:


> la pregunta es ¿puedo conectar muchas bocinas consiguiendo 4Ω y seguir o*b*teniendo la misma calidad de s*o*nido que colocar una sala de 4Ω?


Si, es posible hacerlo sin ningún problema....en la medida que todos los parlantes soporten una potencia similar.


----------



## Maykol (Oct 2, 2011)

muchas gracias ezavalla lo intentare.. ah!! y gracias por correguir la ortografia mejorare eso


----------



## GAISERAND (Oct 2, 2011)

Maykol dijo:


> compre una planta de 1200 W 4canales, y dice que me entrega 300W a 4Ω, esto me da una relacion de voltaje y corriente de 34.64V y 8.66A respectivamente, bien si coloco 2 bocinas de 4Ω en paralelo esta me dara una impedancia de 2Ω, lo que me da una relacion de 24.5V y 12.24A, aja pero si coloco 4 bocinas 2 en paralelo y luego las uno en serie, me dara la misma ganacia establecida por el fabricante...
> 
> la pregunta es ¿puedo conectar muchas bocinas consiguiendo 4Ω y seguir octeniendo la misma calidad de sinido que colocar una sala de 4Ω?



mi amigo si se puede colocar arreglos series paralelos para obtener la impedancia recomendada bien 2, 4 , 8 o 16 ohmios trabaje mucho con esto utilisando 4 , 8 , 12  16 parlantes en arreglos series paralelos para obtener la impedancia exigida por los amplificadores ,si es posible me puedes enviar el diagrama esquematico de tu planta de 1200 watts mi correo es:




y






 te lo agradesco cesar serrano de cali colombia


----------

